# My 55g



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, APC. I am a newbie in planted aquariums but about a month ago I setup one with ~3.75wpg and pressurized CO2. Plants are growing nicely although I need more to fill. My problem is trying aquascaping. Right now I have a large piece of bogwood exactly in the middle of the aquarium.

Some questions:

1) Should I keep the bogwood in the middle or find another place in the tank?
2) Replace bogwood with a smaller and more cave-like and concentrate more on creating a better layout with plants?

An image to help you understand:


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, APC. I am a newbie in planted tanks though it is not the first time I have set a tank. I just started a 55g planted. It has got a large piece of driftwood in the center of the tank. My problem is creating a nice aquascape.

Tank Specs:

Volume: 55g
CO2: Pressurized
Light: 3.75 wpg - 6400K bulbs

Questions:

Should I place the driftwood somewhere else in the tank?

or

Should I remove the driftwood and put a smaller cave like driftwood?










Thanks


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2006)

i think the piece of wood would look nice on its side or upside down maybe and add some moss or java ferns to it.


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Linda for the advice. When I put it on its side it was taking a bit too much space. Yes, I am going to attach some moss soon. I will try to put it upside down and see the results


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the wood. i'd say you keep it. but if i were you, i will turn the wood upside down so it has its broader side in the substrate. tie moss on the wood if possible. it ll mimic tree root under water. 

other than that, use the plants you currently have and position them behind, between and beside the wood to have the wood choked with plants. lastly have more foreground plants. its a challenge for most to even keep the plant alive as a beginner, but your plants looks healthy 

i hope you have visited APC's library for some insight on some well accepted aquascaping methods esp the golden rule. a little planning would be nice. good luck! looking fwd for future pictures.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Opps sorry for mentioning the wood again, i dint refresh the page, thats why i dint know you had so many replies already. Heh, all the best


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks stepheus for the info. Yes my plants are healthy but I really did a lot of research before. I am taking care of the tank as much as possible and dosing the right amounts using EI. I am soon adding some Pogostemon Helferi as foreground and even a carpeting plant.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice start for your tank. I think the bogwood can be an excellent center piece and focal point, so I say keep it. I would try to flip the bogwood (maybe upside down) so it looks like the roots are coming out of the substrate more naturally. Placing the wood a little off center can help take the massive focus off the piece but still give it presence. Just in case you haven't seen it, check out this thread for some Aquascaping Principles tips.

Ultimately, flipping the wood and letting the plants fill in around this centerpiece should improve the tank I think.

-John N.


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks John N. Sorry for posting a double thread but I think there were some problems since at first my thread did not appear.

Thanks again.


----------

